# The Friday meal



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well as usually the Friday meal

Different members attend ,usually about fourteen, and two dogs, who are mostly in residence anyway

It's informal, noisy, grandkids ,kids 

Sometimes I feel the preparation is too much 

But they always come, interact with each other and with us


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And another


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No adults were hurt inthe making of this thread 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's our second lounge 
It's off the dining kitchen 

So we don't get rid of them anyway 

We have a main lounge but we can't get rid of them there for long 

It's all about being in the middle of it 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks as if you do all the work and they enjoy the results. typical.>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but they bring Sandra a lot of Joy and vice versa. Once you have been in Sandras home you never want to leave.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we are very lucky

True I find the cooking difficult as I'm getting older

But my house can accommodate them all

And I see them individually between 

But it's different to seeing them together, kids, partners, grandkids 

So pleased they all get on so well with each other 

Within and without my home 

At any time I could stop the Friday meal

They would understand

The grandkids wouldn't , it's what they do , on Fridays you come from school to grandma, grandad

She has bought you Pepsi Cola, which you love ,although she tells you it isn't good for you

Strawberries, meringues , ice cream and cream

Mashed potatoes as a side line because you don't like the new potatoes the others are having

And you hardly speak to her because you are so busy with your cousins , the dogs and life in general 

It's how it should be 

It's only memories I'm creating for them

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope they know how lucky they are. The fact that they all keep turning up seems to point to the fact that they do.


A visit to my Grandma meant sitting still and being seen and not heard. I still missed her when she died though...


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, those memories are for life!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you stay there Sandra even tucks you into bed! Maybe that was just me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately just you barry :kiss::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well its Friday again

Now is there any reason I'm so argumentive ?

Or it just them?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And that's just some of the adults

The kids !!!!!!!!

It's Armageddon 

Sandra


----------

